

An end to fake scientific papers - drallison
http://retractionwatch.com/2015/03/23/an-end-to-fake-papers-new-software-to-check-for-scigen-created-manuscripts/

======
enkiv2
The code appears to be hosted here:
[https://forge.imag.fr/projects/scidetect/](https://forge.imag.fr/projects/scidetect/)

Now, the race is on to patch SciGen so that the SciDetect code fails to
recognize new papers. Sooner or later, journals will actually need to _read_
the papers that have been submitted into the peer review process.

